# A couple of great models HANDHELDS cheap



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

I know the Puxxing radios have been talked about here before, but I wanted to give a 3 year review on them. The larger PX888 radios have been dropped, bathed in the rain, bounced on the handlebars of the motorcycle and tortured in every reasonable way I can think of for three years now. They even put up with Burning Man in 2009. (Talk about an educational trip...every prepper should do that once at least...you would be shocked at what you learn about desert survival and the ideas I got from the blackrock city tribe was amazing!)
I cannot suggest these enough.
They are programmable from a USB cable, there is a cig lighter plug available for them that takes the place of the battery pack (works excellent) and one of them has been used as a 2 meter ham in the truck that way when I was over the road.
They also cover the public bands for the small walkie talkies, but with 5 watts.
Meaning, you don't need a license...you can turn on the digital scramble to keep you quite private (except from the military or CIA that is)they scan fast...etc etc.
With the external antenna and the cig lighter plug, along with external mic plugged in, we have done 7 miles in the hills of virginia in the digital mode on the public frequencies. Use the 2 meter repeaters and you talk a couple of states away. (but for that, obviously you need a license)
I think everything, including the larger battery for the PX888's antenna adapters, extra longer antennas (you have to get those) and the larger battery circled, see the one on the right?










Fat battery, three times the transmit time...antenna adapters to be able to use the magnet mount antenna...
All of that was under 200 dollars if memory serves.
Fantastic value I highly recommend.










As for the smaller ones...

I got the bright idea to program a few of the FRS frequencies so wifey could put one of the black talkies in her purse when we went to the shopping mall.
Cell phones are fine, but I needed to get her comfy with using the radios in daily routine and making a booooooring couple of hours at the mall, radio practice time worked great for us both. She used the talkie, I went to the mall with her.
The black ones were kind of large to carry around without clipping them to your belt. I found the Baofeng UV-3A tiny talkies. These are literally no bigger than a pack of Marlboro. The antennas shown in the picture are telescopic, and were put on when we went for a hike for ultimate range, but in the malls, the rubber ducky that came with them work just fine.
These tiny Baofeng have a HUGE frequency range! They are also dual band, able to do both 2 meter and .70CM ham bands. (440) 
They also cover all the public bands...(meaning any radio you buy in a package at wal mart...these will talk to after you program them)
We have had these for a year and a half now. COuldn't be happier with them.

Weather reports, aircraft band, marine, local county emergency services...these cover all those frequencies.

The small ones, for the 40 each they cost if you include the optional antennas, are more of a bargain than I can explain!

No prepper should be without a set of these. If you only get one set (I would not buy just one radio, you need two) I would say get the larger ones for the extra power.
The smaller set are excellent for weight and listening, but they are limited in transmit power and battery life.

On a car trip, the tiny ones are great to hand to a car in the convoy that only has cell phones. I lock it and all they need to do is press to talk...poof! instant comms between vehicles. For the money, the things are so handy, they get used more than the large radios.
I even use them when we are lining something up with the bucket on the tractor. The driver can hear over the diesel easily that way.

With the antenna on the house, I can talk to the Mrs from 9 miles away if I am on the bike with the large ones. The small ones...about half that range.

Each set has their purpose.

Be careful which ones you buy. Many look like a great deal, but they do not have a display on them, meaning you are tethered to a PC to be able to enter a new frequency and you are not able to scan manually.

I would be happy to advise as needed. Sorry for the long winded post, but I figured if anyone out there is thinking about a set of good portables, they might want to read a few details. :beercheer:


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for putting the effort into the post. No worries about the length!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

What kind of motorcycle and what kind of torture did you put them through on your motorbike? Rain? Mud? Burning sun? Icey-snow? 

Did you have them clipped to the bike or strapped to your body? Any connection to helmet for handsfree use while riding, or, did you stop to talk when required?

I am still savin' up the coin so that I can set my KLR up with a Ham-radio so that I can communicate when I am deep in the back-country and my basic FRS or CB won't connect with others.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I finally found a reference to the scramble function, but as far as I know, the use of one is unlawful on any non LE/military radio frequency. I know for certain that it is on any amature radio frequency. I really wish one of the radio manufacturers would start making radios that skip around from frequency to frequency a few times a second. That would comply with the law while providing some degree of communications security.


----------



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> I finally found a reference to the scramble function, but as far as I know, the use of one is unlawful on any non LE/military radio frequency. I know for certain that it is on any amature radio frequency. I really wish one of the radio manufacturers would start making radios that skip around from frequency to frequency a few times a second. That would comply with the law while providing some degree of communications security.


By the time secure comms would be needed, there will not be any law to worry about.
For the most part, if you think about it, you won't need the secure comms anyway if you use proper radio technique. The digital scramble is used on some of the more pricey FRS radios, so Idont see how it could be illegal, maybe it is.

I have a metal frame on the handlebars of the bike (Kawasaki Voyager...like a Goldwing) and had the external mic going to a helmet setup with the long antenna running from the rear of the bike. Worked very well on 2 meters. Used it all the way from Maine to Key west.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

vivitan2012 said:


> there is the suitable make up on their face and their hand with the designer fashion handbag. If you want to be the fashion girl, just do it.


You have been reported for abuse.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

MRGUMBY said:


> By the time secure comms would be needed, there will not be any law to worry about.
> For the most part, if you think about it, you won't need the secure comms anyway if you use proper radio technique. The digital scramble is used on some of the more pricey FRS radios, so Idont see how it could be illegal, maybe it is.
> 
> I have a metal frame on the handlebars of the bike (Kawasaki Voyager...like a Goldwing) and had the external mic going to a helmet setup with the long antenna running from the rear of the bike. Worked very well on 2 meters. Used it all the way from Maine to Key west.


I can't find the page I was looking for, but I did find this one. http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?c=ecfr&SID=61dc3fbf84fe9613bf1a403e78f47a4b&rgn=div8&view=text&node=47:5.0.1.1.5.5.147.13&idno=47

I'd prefer to have semi secure radio communications now. There's absolutely nothing that can be done right now, legally, to provide that on the amature bands. You can hop around from channel to channel, but scan will pick that up almost immediately.


----------



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> I can't find the page I was looking for, but I did find this one. http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?c=ecfr&SID=61dc3fbf84fe9613bf1a403e78f47a4b&rgn=div8&view=text&node=47:5.0.1.1.5.5.147.13&idno=47
> 
> I'd prefer to have semi secure radio communications now. There's absolutely nothing that can be done right now, legally, to provide that on the amature bands. You can hop around from channel to channel, but scan will pick that up almost immediately.


If you bring the puxing radios into the private bands, you can have the digital mode enabled as far as I know. 
It is kind of like the people who use CB...any of the serious guys have been going above and below the "legal" frequencies for 30 years now and unless you have a fed next door who's plasma is getting hosed by your radio...no one bothers you.
A quick scan at two malls tld my ears they were using digital scramble.
The trunked systems are all digital AFAIK. 
You are right though, if you used them in the amateur bands, they would jump all over you for using digital mode.

For the moment, we use them for quick, general needs. Anything more private goes on the cell phone.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

MRGUMBY said:


> They are programmable from a USB cable, there is a cig lighter plug available for them that takes the place of the battery pack (works excellent) and one of them has been used as a 2 meter ham in the truck that way when I was over the road.
> They also cover the public bands for the small walkie talkies, but with 5 watts.
> Meaning, you don't need a license...


Meaning if you get caught transmitting on between Services HAM to FRS, you will loose your license and get a hefty fine.

Transmitting between services, transmitting with a non-approved device, AND ALSO transmitting with more power than is allowed on a service frequency, is a violation of FCC regulations and is punishable by law. That's one of the first 10 questions on the Tech Class HAM examination! Also, you can't transmit at all without a license.

If WROL hits go ahead. Until it does I recommend you don't break the law.


----------



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

Padre said:


> Meaning if you get caught transmitting on between Services HAM to FRS, you will loose your license and get a hefty fine.
> 
> Transmitting between services, transmitting with a non-approved device, AND ALSO transmitting with more power than is allowed on a service frequency, is a violation of FCC regulations and is punishable by law. That's one of the first 10 questions on the Tech Class HAM examination! Also, you can't transmit at all without a license.
> 
> If WROL hits go ahead. Until it does I recommend you don't break the law.


One does not want to transmit on the ham freq's without a license. VERY true.
However, you have more chances of winning lotto than being fined for using one of these radios on the FRS frequencies. 
The FCC has about ten people that cover the entire USA for this kind of thing...and they are a LOT more busy trying to do real work than go out looking for technicality stuff like this.

If you load your cousins map program on your laptop, it is breaking the rules too...and taken with about the same level of seriousness.

Using these talkies on the public freq's is not going to get anyone into trouble. There is always someone who makes a "FCC gonna get you" post, but you really are not doing anything out of the law here unless you were to be extremely anal about the "approved devices" language.
That language is there to prevent cheesy sloppy radios from causing interference and splashing over half the band at once, or bleeding out enough RF to open garage doors or the like. These are high quality radios...in fact, they are MUCH tighter transmitters than you will ever find in the plastic clear hanging 20 dollar wal mart units.
As far as being able to turn them on the high setting, the puxings still do not have enough power to cause any appreciable interference.

If you are in the public walkie talkie bands, no one cares what radio you use. They have bigger fish to fry.

This fellow does a pretty good job of describing the MURS/FRS bands. This is worth a read.
http://www.captainswoop.com/radio/uhf.html


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks I've been looking onto better commo equipt for my gang and all the stuff out there gets mind boggling. your reccomendation and reveiw based on your usage makes these the ones I"ll likely get (the px888k) They will do everything I want can you also reccomend a higher power base and or mobil to go with these ? I know very little about radio comms though I have used them proffessionally since around 1993 ar at least until about 2 yrs ago I"m on the injured list now. But all that use does not prepare me to get my own although when a cop I did buy my own radio and still have it in a box need to get it out and see if I can get the cables and software to reprogram it heck I can't even say for sure if it's uhf or vhf or if it is dual band capable I just got it and had them program the channels I needed and wanted. Probably need to find someone to refurbish it it was having issues, though it had a mil spec rating it was VERY succeptible to water damage and was not working right when it was put away. Know anyone that does yaesu/vertex refurb? sure I can find that on my own.

Anyway thanks again like the extra length when it gives valuable info on a potential purchase.


----------



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

The market being open like it is, it is doubtful that fixing a damaged unit is going to be worth it.
If it has a dirty pot on the volume or something simple like a ruined speaker...then sure, any shop can do it...but if it needs IC work, toss it, unless it is worth more used than the repair cost. Careful to make sure Ebays "buy it now" is not used as the value gauge. (Friend of mine did that and got stuck with a pricey stereo component.)

I would like to suggest the UY 5RB (make sure it is the "B")

This is the newer BAOFENG model with the stouter transmitter in it.
I just spoke with a friend who bought a few of them and he is tickled pink.
I would not buy the single band puxing's opting instead for the exact same frame, but with dual band abilities.

Those Baofeng radios are cheaper than the Puxing.

As far as a base station, I would not really do a base at all.
Set up one of the handhelds with a battery/cig lighter plug, a microphone and an antenna adapter. You can then buy an amplifier for the band you are looking to use.
Be aware though, you can pump 300 watts out of an elevated base antenna and it will make you heard for miles and miles...your associates on the other hand, are still limited to handhelds with compromised antennas...and they will not be able to get back to you.

Clipping one of the handhelds to the dash of a car or truck and using it with the external microphone works great! The antenna on the car (I use a magnet mount) makes a huge difference. Depending on what you want to do, I suggest trying to work without the high wattage. Getting an elevated and good antenna up makes much more of a difference on 1 watt than having 50 watts on a rubber ducky.

Another thing you have to consider in the realm of murphy following you around (I have been bitten by that jerks law so many times...)when something goes poof on the radio in your vehicle or base, one of the handhelds can replace it in seconds. This redundancy is golden...no, platinum!

I will pop in a few more photos showing what I am talking about for folks who are interested in getting deeper into this.


ABOUT THE "LAW":
(Interesting email BTW)
Please do not misunderstand my previous post. I DO NOT advocate anyone trying to use these on ham frequencies unlicensed. Nor do I think you should transmit out of band.
However, while I was doing Katrina comms after the storm, I was responsible for a Red Cross main station for a whole state. Everything went through my desk and over my radios for many moons.
I frequently went from FRS to local frequencies and took my ham radio and turned the dial right down to channel 19 (which, technically is not really "legal") and spoke to truck drivers for information on locations...etc.
Sitting next to me were suit and tie guys from the government and one day, two of them were THE FCC guys that folks talk about. They were there to do something with the plan for restoration...
Not only were they not interested in a 100 watt radio being able to transmit on CB, they were very interested in how I got such a bandspread out of my old HT. (In english, meaning it was not technically built to do what I was doing with it.) There I was, spilling into the local PD frequencies for fire and police with an old handheld transmitting way out of band.
The FCC loved it. They said it was very resourceful.

Again, if you are not causing a problem...you will not have a problem. Follow the MURS/FRS chart and be polite, that's all.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking about my radio today while Iwas driving and thinking the same that if I could get it done it would likely cost more than I was gonna pay for a new radio and though it hurts my sensibilities to "throw away" anything that my be pressed into service it just wouldn't be cost efficient by the time I got it refurbed bought new batteries etc. 

Looking at the 5rbs I see their max is 4 watts as compared to five in realistic terms what will the lack of that one watt cost me? figuring I"m hooking it up to a 40cm attenae on both the one in the vehicle and the one on the house what will that one more watt do for me. The Atennae that I was looking to use said a 3db I think that is the "gain" I was using that to judge and went with those (am going haven't bought yet) over the others which were showing about 2.15 db. Am I corect on that first of all and then with the original question will I miss that watt. I really do want maximum area coverage. I see what you mean I don't just want to transmit I want 2 way commo. I thought apparently mistakenly that using the larger attenae on the "base" unit would help with the reception or the portable units (I do figure to use the larger whips or the telescoping portable antennaes.) 

And thanks in advance for the info and taking time to help out a dummy.

And to the law thing is unlikely these will be used much at all until fecal matter hits the air moving device other than at first to see what they can do and get familiar with them then just occaisonally to refamiliarizer and keep em function checked.

OH also on the 5rb anyword on their durability longetivity? I"d love to spend less but not at the expense of having radios that won't take a reasonable beating having carried one a good bit they tend to take a fair bit of impacts used to constantly be bumping hem on door frames, getting it knocked out of its pouch or off it's belt clip and hav it skittering across pavement, floors etc. can expect a protable to get at least a little contact with rain dust dirt. 

See what happens when you give a little free advice  you get treated like the end all expert and guru  But I really do appreciate your input.

edit to say
just looking at amazon and they are not showing a 5rb model at all and have a 5ra model they are saying is the latest 2013model is this one that should be avoided?


----------



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

Before I send you a good link for the handhelds, can you tell me the setup>?
I mean, what it is you are trying to accomplish over all?

Do you want to use them in a car to be able to talk to a person on foot or someone from the house or home base to a car?

The reason I ask is, it might be better for you to go another route totally.
If you want something you can set and forget to use when the doo doo gets deep, there may be another solution.

Do you need to have the multiple band abilities, or would a few channels do you?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well TBH my commo plans are just now growing outside of GMRS/FRS radio's that is largely because I have just in the last couple years been with a woman who helps rather than hinders and my other preps are coming into the green on the prepo meter. For now I really want good fexibility which is whey I was looking to start with the handhelds and then set those up to be psuedo mobils and bases. If they are all I end up having time to get I want them to do as many things well as possible. I forsee using them to "guide in" friends to to a location, stay in contact with a group or individual sent to market or to scavenge or trade, cross over to frs gmrs for closer in commo with check points LP/OP neighbors along our gravel road. And if I can squeeze enough range out of them be able to connect to a few others (preppers) to form a pass along information network to keep each other informed and forewarned if needed. And In the early stages to keep track of whats going on with "authorities" and potentioally offer some assistance to them either in info or whatever and practice my networking with other hams. I want diversity and have some CB radioes I will have hooked up and am looking at longer range Ham set ups with much broader freq ranges but for a little while all I"m going to have is the hand helds and I have pretty well decided for now to get a couple of the 5rb and one of the 888K's use them to listen in while I study up to take my ham tests. And use them while I save and search for the bigger base ham set up. So basically I want ALL the flex I can get for the least amount of money I can spend so that I can afford to purchase the next level as soon as possible. I have ordered a Arrl book to both learn and study for the test so I will hopefully be learning enough to make more informed purchases on the bigger stuff. But any and all info reccomendations and suggestions will be accepted gratefuly I am always glad to learn from those that know more than myself.

I hope before things are bad I will have gotten the hang of my equiiptment and been able to speak to people at all corners of this continent and even some other countries as well, The farther you can go to get info the greater the possibility you can be prepared for bad things on the horizon coming your way, If I can join or create a network of folks from say a group like we have here then it improves things for all as anyone forced to Bug out in a direction other than their own planned BOL will be able to link up with the network and find safer refuge and as preppers I wouldn't be too afraid of that as they are not likely to be a burden if they are a fellow preper. As a prepper network we may be sharing info that is important to use that may not come up in the general info sharing going on stuff that we recognize as important but few others do. I have started to see a ton of reasons to have the ability to communicate at distance reliably. Heck I have family a significant distance away it is unlikely that we will link up in a SHTF so just having hte comfort of being able to send recieve word of what is going on with them eliminate that doubt and worry. And do the same for others. It would be one more barterable skill or ability. 

So anyway you can see I want to do it all for $50 or less  I know I"m not going to get there but I just want the greatest flex and the most bang for my bucks. Thanks for taking time to assist as you have done and hopefully will continue to do.

Being able to mesh with marine radios, the Dot frequency radios, frs gmrs, police emergency personell radios, aviation radioes and any that I have forgotten here is a primary plus to these as Ebay will not be there to buy more radioes from so I want to be aable to mesh with as many scrounged radioes as possible.


----------



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds like you are on the right track then.
I suggest doing your studies online.
There are no less than three sites that will test you and help you work on the questions you have trouble with...all for free.
They even have android apps that will test you like that and show you what you need help with.
CB is a *MUST MUST MUST* IMO for every person planning on living past the "shtf" event.
They will be the most common relatively long range comms, should the big commercial networks go down.
A good HF ham rig, with the MARS mod, will cover all of these freq's.

Sounds like you have a good handle on it.

You might want to look for one of the wide band amplifiers. They have them that cover 136-160 I believe.
I will see if I can find the slip for the one I got.
If I can, I will message it to you.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

That was gong to be my next question, if I want good information gathering and the ability to communicate information and ask specific questions at good distance CONUS for sure out side of that would just be gravy. What is the most cost effective radio's to look at I in my research came up with a short list of ones I"m kinda looking for now can you give me an opinion on them and reccomendations of your own? The place I found for begginer radios with flexibility at kenwoods ts520,530 and 830 and the Yaesu FT-101 now I know the going prices for these are a bit higher than I"m looking to spend now but I have started looking incase a BARGAIN would turn up. Do you have any subtractions or additions to make to that list especially any that would come in at the $150 or less mark? That is just a radio btw I know I"ll need to make/buy an Antennae get a mic maybe a speaker after the fact. While I don't want anything too complicated or fancy off the git go It would be nice to be able to accessorize later in the off chance I really get into Hamming and make it a Hobby instead of a prep.

Thanks again for all the time you are spending helping me. I aplied for membership at Preparedham.com but as of yet my app is still waiting for admin approval been most of a week now. They are relatively new but they aren't going to grow much if the admins don't get on the stick.

Really hoping I'll run across a local skilled ham operator that can help me get any modifications like the MARS made and help me get a new radio tuned up aligned etc. A good Elmer would really help alot with this start up


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a Yaesu FT-817 (no longer made, now FT-817ND)

http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/hamhf/0817.html

You can find these for about $500 and will do pretty much anything you would want it to do.

FT-817NDFT-817ND

http://www.dxzone.com/catalog/Radio_Equipment/HF_Transceivers/Yaesu_FT-817/

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/1184


> My FT817 is now 11 years old (one sunspot cycle!) and still works as good as new. It has been used barefoot from 1.8-432MHz on all modes and on VLF, 136 and 500kHz too using transverters. Best VHF DX on 50MHz is around 4000 miles across the Atlantic on 2.5W ERP. On HF it has worked all over the world including DX handheld SSB QSOs with 5 continents.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been looking and looked at those models they are sexy as hell but just out of my reach for now. There is a rumor that wuoxun who is known to make "high Value" radios similar to the baofeng and puxing radios we were discussing earlier, is gonna come out with somthing that may compete with the 817/857/897 type radios. I have my fingers crossed as that would be very much down my alley and I would probably get one based on brand reputation rather than wait for it to have reveiws. From all I can see it would appear that the major makers that have them just need some competition as I feel they are kinda raping folks with those product prices. I know thats big talk froma newbie with no experience to speak of but I still get that feeling. I think they sell them for that because they think they can, but I think they will see there are alot of sales that they didn't make when a value priced radio becomes available and starts flying off the shelves to folks who have just been waiting for somthing more in their range.

I am still shopping though as I hate to wait on a maybe and I hate to get caught unawares because I didn't get somthing soon enough.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> I think they sell them for that because they think they can, .


Well, it's supply and demand. Kenwood might make a nice home stereo receiver and sell it for $250 because they will sell 200,000 copies.... but the similarly sized HF radio has to sell for $1500 because they will only sell 3,000 copies. They have to recover their investment for research and development.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I can still hope because if I have to have $1000 to get fully set up with powersupplies, antenna, tuners, Radio and meters and other attendant equiptment it is going to be a long long time before I"m dong anything but 70c and 2m, and while you could network a long way right now with working repeaters in a true SHTF I doubt there will be enough working repeaters to get 60 miles unless I buy one myself and then I"m back to more expenditure than I have finances. I"ll continue to look at those solid old rigs for HF get my CB's up and running maybe add a few more to the collection, might have to let the GF/Fiance talk me into the electric scooter chair so I can go yardsaling this summer I have found that to be a excellent way to find CB gear. And could luck out with a ham set as well. UGH! I hate the thought of going out in public in one of those things

Well talk about cart before the horse I now have both of my extra capacity batteries in hand still no radioes. The wait is killin me even if I can't leagally get on the air yet. I want my new toys dang it 

OH boy now I also have the 12 volt cig lighter power supplies, ear bud and shuld mics and the extendable replacement antenna. I need RADIOES!!!! What I get for buy it now in the accesories and bidding for best price on teh radioes themselves.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well got my first of the two 5rb radioes. Now I just need to figure out how to program it. May sound dumb but I gothe program disk and cable for them I guess I kinda expected to pop that disk in and it would auto load what I needed and give specific directions NOT and I can't even decide what of that stuff I need to download and the manual that comes with the radio is not helpful when trying to figure out how to program it. I am afraid to just plug it into my computer and start playing to see if I can figure it out I don't want to screw up the radio or my computer. So is there a baofeng radio programming for dumies somwhere I can go to for help? Or am I gonna have to go to a expoert and probably pay to get a crash course in programming?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

These guys are priceless:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/baofeng_uv5r/

Most of your questions:

http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks Linc tex got a couple things to try from prepared ham but the yahoo group sounds like it might get me just what I need if I dont get it figgered out.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

MRGUMBY said:


> The black ones were kind of large to carry around without clipping them to your belt. I found the Baofeng UV-3A tiny talkies. These are literally no bigger than a pack of Marlboro. The antennas shown in the picture are telescopic, and were put on when we went for a hike for ultimate range, but in the malls, the rubber ducky that came with them work just fine.
> These tiny Baofeng have a HUGE frequency range! They are also dual band, able to do both 2 meter and .70CM ham bands. (440)
> They also cover all the public bands...(meaning any radio you buy in a package at wal mart...these will talk to after you program them)
> We have had these for a year and a half now. COuldn't be happier with them.


MRGUMBY,

I was wondering what, if any, opinion you had on the Baofeng UV5RB dual-band.

What I'm thinking of doing is programming the set of GMRS frequencies, and the set of MURS frequencies.

I wish I had the time and $$$ do get a HAM license and equipment... I'd love to get on-the-air with you "big-boys"  ...for now, I'll settle for the unlicensed bands and GMRS (- which, by the way, I *am* licensed for).

Thanks.


----------

